# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Shipping Registries >  Ratification of various conventions by Administrations

## Michael

The core difference between the old and the new ILO Convention doesn' t refer to that subjects, but at the fact that the new convention is accepted by both the seamen trade unions and the shipowners' unions and new methods for quick revesion are set and furthermore no better treatment of no member flags ships is allowed. Therefore there may be new rules universaly applied.

----------


## Petros

It seems that the 'better treatment of member flags' and the non ratification / implementation of specific widely accepted conventions by some administrations, is one of the root causes for accidents.

We have all heard the term substandard flags (flags of convenience) but probably we didn't know the exact implications and their consequences.

----------


## Michael

> It seems that the 'better treatment of member flags' and the non ratification / implementation of specific widely accepted conventions by some administrations, is one of the root causes for accidents.
> 
> We have all heard the term substandard flags () but probably we didn't know the exact implications and their consequences.


In order to be accurate, the correct expression is "_no more favourable treatment_".
Ofcource, flags of convenience are a part of the problem, but it doesn't stand alone.

----------


## Petros

If you put it together with the other 2-3 reasons that have been mentioned in other threads, a first conlcusion can be drawn:

There is not organized cooperation between the responsible parties, as far as safety in the shipping sector is concerned. I know it is difficult because the industry is international and it needs a lot of continuous effort on their behalf.

----------

